# Fishing out of Pecan Island,LA - 4hrs Houston



## cappeter (Jul 21, 2010)

Looking for crew(NOT A CHARTER) to share expenses - we have three need two more - leaving Thurs Sept 27 afternoon for trolling and deep drop on 35ft Carolina Classic twin cummins - typical fuel burn 350 - 400 gallons - return early Sun morning. Iam 4 hrs from Houston south of Lafayette - last trip we had 17 tilefish, 25 Blackfin, 9 lg grouper, Dolphin, AJ and others. [email protected], cell 337 517 3739 if interested call or email. Had Captn's lic. over 25yrs.


----------

